# Noob says what?



## LordOfWu (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, first thanks to Kreth for posting this on another forum (not martial arts related) so I could check this out.

My name is Mert, I am currently studying Brazilian jiu jitsu in Denver at Colorado Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.  I am a lowly white belt, been studying for about 7 months, have about 70 classes so far (had a lot of travel at the end of last year, so missed a lot of classes).  I love that I get to train with Big Mike Nickels (3rd season of Ultimate Fighter).

Before that I studied a custom mixed art which blended jiu jitsu, TKD, Kenpo and some Tai Boxing.  Studied that for about 5 years, but moved across town and just couldn't make the classes.

Enough rambling from the noob, looking forward to meeting folks.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## suicide (Feb 26, 2009)

what it do what it do :ultracool


----------



## Aikicomp (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello and welcome

Michael


----------



## jkembry (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kreth (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Mert,
Glad to see you made it over from the Asylum.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 27, 2009)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## Drac (Feb 27, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 27, 2009)

We are more than happy to have you here at MT.
I hope you enjoy it here and take part in many discussions


----------



## MJS (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard!! 

Mike


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 27, 2009)

Ave.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome to MT Happy posting!


----------



## stickarts (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bowser666 (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT and enjoy your stay!!!


----------

